# Obama Hosts White House Movie Night with Hanks, Spielberg



## KMAN

I guess he doesn't have anything else to do....

Obama Hosts White House Movie Night with Hanks, Spielberg


----------



## Some Guy

Celebrities like to hang out with celebrities, apparently.


----------



## rightwinger

For crying out loud....here it goes again

Obama is spending 3 hours to watch a movie


----------



## WillowTree

Hanks has gone over the cliff. declares war on Japanese to be racial,  oh hell no,Japaan didn't do a thing to deserve war did they? neither did the islamic terrorists, poor ole stupid tom hanks. I used to admire him so..


----------



## Zoom-boing

Did they have popcorn?  I love popcorn and good movie.


----------



## xsited1

KMAN said:


> I guess he doesn't have anything else to do....
> 
> Obama Hosts White House Movie Night with Hanks, Spielberg



I bet they played puff puff pass.


----------

